# buy Scott CR1 or keep my Litespeed Classic



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

So, I have the urge for a new bike. My wife just got a new Cervelo and just looking at it makes me want to move back into the modern world of cycling. I am toying with the idea of selling my 2004 Litespeed Classic to fund a leftover 2011 Scott CR1. I test rode the CR1 and loved it. But, I don't want to wind up with seller's regret. Has anyone else here made this type of jump? Are you happy with your decision? Any thoughts?


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Is your Frame Ti or Aluminum? I think they came in both flavors.I upgraded from aluminum to the CR1 and I am blown away by the CR1. I just love this bike. Just got back from a ride an hour ago and told my wife.."God, I love this bike". Ive never ridden Ti so I cant make a educated comparison.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never ridden a Lightspeed or Ti bike so I can't compare, but I have ridden several CR1s and they are excellent framesets. My latest is a 2009, so it doesn't directly compare to the 2011. I recall reading that they softened the rear end on the 2010+ CR1 to smooth out the ride. Hopefully the stiff front end remains that helps them climb very well.

If you can swing it, I recommend NOT selling your Lightspeed until you are riding and loving the CR1. This way you can go back if you REALLY need to. I say this because I sold my 2005 CR1 XL to fund the 2009 CR1 XXL and I kinda still wish I had that frame. It was all blacked out and sweet, but it really was too small.

I just picked up a 2011 Addict frameset. Glad I didn't sell the CR1 first, because I might go back to it. Not sure if I can handle the aggressive handlebar drop on the Addict.

Anyway, here's a shot of my 09 CR if it helps. Sorry I didn't remove the seat bag.


----------



## runridemtb (Jun 4, 2009)

maximum15 said:


> So, I have the urge for a new bike. My wife just got a new Cervelo and just looking at it makes me want to move back into the modern world of cycling. I am toying with the idea of selling my 2004 Litespeed Classic to fund a leftover 2011 Scott CR1. I test rode the CR1 and loved it. But, I don't want to wind up with seller's regret. Has anyone else here made this type of jump? Are you happy with your decision? Any thoughts?


I have a 2011 CR1 Team and I say do NOT buy the Scott if the only was is to sell the Litespeed. I have 6,000 miles on my Scott and it is a great handling and fast frame, have done numerous centuries on it but is not what I call an all day bike. Having several different bikes over the years from Cannondale, Cervelo to Bianchi I am not please with how delicate the Scott's top coat/carbon clear coat has been. I have never wrecked it but the thing has soo many scratches and scuffs it's ridiculous. It's at the point I don't care and just ride it harder.
In the process of building up a Moots but I am definitely keeping the Scott for my bike I'm not worried about. I would look at the fact you can likely get very similar deals on the Scott many more times but would you be able to replace your Ti frame that easily? It might have more value to you then you'd get.

So I say get it but the Scott and Litespeed should have two entirely different mannerisms and should keep them both.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Final decision was to keep the Litespeed. Like my wife's older steel Bianchi in celeste (7 speed era), there are some bikes you just don't let go. I wound up picking up a new old stock 2010 Cervelo RS with full warranty thru Cervelo. The ride is fantastic and I liked it a little better than the Scott. Of course, proper fitting may have changed that. In any event, I will post some ride comparison reports after a few months -- after I ride both with the same wheelsets and tires. One thing I like is that the Cervelo has the same effective top tube length and the head and seat post angles are the same as the Lietspeed, making the fitting a breeze. It has Ultegra 6700 and I was a little shocked in the difference in reach of these levers versus my 6510 version on the Litespeed. But I really like the feel of the hoods on the 6700.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Great choice. I've heard excellent feedback on the Cervelo RS, especially for long rides.


----------

